# giving birth in Spain



## jane04blue (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi to all , I am moving To l'Estartit Costa Brava this year. My daughter and her boyfriend were wishing to move over with me but we just found out that i am going to be a Nan in Oct so if they did decide to move over with me would my daughter be able to have her baby in Spain?. If so what would we need to do please ? I have not been off here looking for some advice any would be received gratefully  Thank you for taking the time to read this. Hoping you all have a good day


----------



## jane04blue (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you to any one who as viewed my post . I have since spoken to some one who as put me in touch with a very good doc. so thanks again have a good day


----------

